# Hiya......



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

Just joining to get myself in better shape..... Looking at becoming a pole dancer. 22 yrs old and "think" l need to lose just a bit of weight and tighten up all round. Seems a great place, hope l fit in :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Howdie


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Picsorno22yearoldpoledancer :thumb:


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

welcome :w00t:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno.............

Ignore the picsorno nonsense.

Some men on here have never met a woman


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hi =]


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

will try and post some pics when l work out how too.

Will have some before and after boobjob and hopefully some fair critique on where l need to make improvements.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Juliemooly said:


> will try and post some pics when l work out how too.
> 
> Will have some before and after boobjob and hopefully some fair critique on where l need to make improvements.




BAD move...


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Fake lol who are you really ? 22 year old pole dancer wanting to tighten up


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

Have l done something wrong ?

The pictures are tastefull and not rude. I may also ask for some advice on how l can get with weight loss regarding maybe cheating a bit. ( if you get my drift )


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

Member Gshock

What do you mean fake ?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Draw Gshock on your leg and post a pic and I will believe :bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GShock said:


> Draw Gshock on your leg and post a pic and I will believe :bounce:


How about we give her the benefit of the doubt before we jump on her and lose another female member...

Just an idea...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mikey81 said:


> You started it with the face palm lol


Sorry mate the facepalm was meant to indicate l know whats coming not l don't believe you..


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Ok sorry, Julie your post just rang alarm bells on a site populated by a lot of testosterone pumped guys, your going to make a lot of friends

Howdy and welcome to UK-M take no notice of me...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GShock said:


> Ok sorry, Julie your post just rang alarm bells on a site populated by a lot of testosterone pumped guys, your going to get a lot of friends
> 
> Howdy and welcome to UK-M take no notice of me...


FTR mate I am very sceptical of every new member .


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> View attachment 123272


quite fit actually :whistling:


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

I am confused here, some are saying welcome some are posting strange pictures ?

Am l missing something ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Julie,

we are a very sceptical, very strange bunch, some of us take people at face value, some of us have to get in with the doubting immediately.

Bottom line is ignore those you want too and take notice of the others.. :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its all in fun. dont take it too seriously julie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

Jojo,

thank you for popping in. Nice to know l am not the only girl on here. How do you deal with them, will l get used to there ways ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

Are the like things like on Facebook ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Juliemooly said:


> Are the like things like on Facebook ?


Yes ( l think )


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome! Alot of people are sceptical of new members as forums are faceless and you get a few odd people, who join under a false guise just to wind members up (that's why a couple of people may question you). However I'm sure you are genuine and hope you find the help you need to achieve your goals :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gman81 said:


> Welcome! Alot of people are sceptical of new members as forums are faceless and you get a few odd people, who join under a false guise just to wind members up. However I'm sure you are genuine and hope you find the help you need to achieve your goals :thumb:


Lorenzo Becker joined the other week mate and everyone called bullsh*t on it, he posted a pic with UKM on his forearm and shut them all up :lol:


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> Lorenzo Becker joined the other week mate and everyone called bullsh*t on it, he posted a pic with UKM on his forearm and shut them all up :lol:


No way, I missed that!

At the end of the day I give everyone benefit of the doubt, you can soon suss out genuine new members looking for help and people who are blagging


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

welcome - the skepticism comes from the fact that alot of trolls join the forum for their own sad reasons, then when a girl joins saying theyre 22 wanting to become a poledancer and talk about having a boob job and showing pics sort of gets the alarm bells ringing! if you are a troll youll get found out early on which will be fun for us and if you arent a troll and are actually interested in bettering yourself then thatll be fun for us too! win win situation! FTR i reckon you are the latter - have fun!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Juliemooly said:


> Jojo,
> 
> thank you for popping in. Nice to know l am not the only girl on here. How do you deal with them, will l get used to there ways ?


There's quite a few girls on here. Have a look at the ladies' training section, loads of good info there to get you started.

As for the boys, most are just having a laugh so don't take them too seriously. If any of them go too far though don't be afraid to ask for help or report the post


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome Julie.


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome Julie


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

FFS, this threads already got more views than all of my threads all together.

Hello and welcome


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

@Juliemooly how is it going ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Lorenzo Becker joined the other week mate and everyone called bullsh*t on it, he posted a pic with UKM on his forearm and shut them all up :lol:


That was funny as fcuk, glad I got to witness it lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to Skeptical Muscle


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In on Daily Mail journalist drug dealing entrapment thread


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

PM @simonthepieman for your required 'supplements'

Nomsayin?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, guys ( and girls )

Been a busy weekend, way to much drinking and partying and this needs to stop l think if l really want to get into the dancing.

I am looking around for advice on this as well because if l correct its a case of starting at the lower end of the clubs and working your way up to the better ones where the big money is earned....

Still trying to upload pictures and maybe a journal thingy but need to get used to the site and set up etc..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Juliemooly said:


> Hi, guys ( and girls )
> 
> Been a busy weekend, way to much drinking and partying and this needs to stop l think if l really want to get into the dancing.
> 
> ...


Hey and welcome... we are a strange bunch here, as I guess you've found already :lol: , but I promise you there's a lot of great info and many helpful people here.

Do you have any prior training experience, or are you just now coming to this? Some pics would help, but if you don't feel ready to share them with several hundred testosterone filled guys then maybe if you post your stats and diet, exercise routine etc we can start with that and try and see where we can help you make some improvements. :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Juliemooly said:


> Hi, guys ( and girls )
> 
> Been a busy weekend, way to much drinking and partying and this needs to stop l think if l really want to get into the dancing.
> 
> ...


Hi Julie

Start a thread in the ladies' section about the dancing and I'm sure you'll get some advice.

Also if you need help with uploading pics etc just shout


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Hey and welcome... we are a strange bunch here, as I guess you've found already :lol: , but I promise you there's a lot of great info and many helpful people here.
> 
> Do you have any prior training experience, or are you just now coming to this? Some pics would help, but if you don't feel ready to share them with several hundred testosterone filled guys then maybe if you post your stats and diet, exercise routine etc we can start with that and try and see where we can help you make some improvements. :thumbup1:


Hi and thank you for this post.

I have a little experience of training mainly aerobics and stuff. About the pictures too l am a bit dubious l must admit and l am concerned l may be stereotyped due to the dancing thing but l can assure you its purely about the money.


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> Start a thread in the ladies' section about the dancing and I'm sure you'll get some advice.
> 
> Also if you need help with uploading pics etc just shout


Thank you so much, l appreciate this.

how do l add the smiley things ?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Juliemooly said:


> Thank you so much, l appreciate this.
> 
> how do l add the smiley things ?


Are you on tapatalk or a pc/laptop?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Youll get on well on here tho just don't be taking too much valium in the first year


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Are you on tapatalk or a pc/laptop?


I am on a laptop.

Just returned from the swimming baths, one of my favourite forms of cardio.


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

I have been watching youtube recently and realised how much l need to up my game if l want to make the big money. It may never happen but for me it could be good money for not a lot of hours and leave me with a relatively easy life throughout the day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Juliemooly said:


> I am on a laptop.
> 
> Just returned from the swimming baths, one of my favourite forms of cardio.


I've just got back from the gym and it was like a bloody sauna! Whoever's idea it was to have wall to wall glass needs shooting!

Anyway, to add smilies just click on the little smiley face and it opens a window with lots to choose from :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Juliemooly said:


> I have been watching youtube recently and realised how much l need to up my game if l want to make the big money. It may never happen but for me it could be good money for not a lot of hours and leave me with a relatively easy life throughout the day.


I think @Lou Lou teaches pole dancing but I could be wrong lol.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Forget journals I think the most important button you will need when you post the photos is 'report PM'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Forget journals I think the most important button you will need when you post the photos is 'report PM'


Have we ever had any stalkers on here mate ?

I know of one who stalked a male member but not heard of the ladies, perhaps they just stop posting.

Julie, ( and any other ladies on here ) if you do get any unwanted / scary attention please report it so we can ban the sad saps and have a laugh :lol:


----------



## Juliemooly (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello again, too hot to train but got a 30 min session in on the treadmill, very sweaty come the end so it must have some good l hope.

Going to try and get some pictures up soon. I haven't posted the ones l have as they show my ugly mug and l don't know how to blank them out :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Julie have you thought about maybe starting a journal ?

This is the welcome lounge you see.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How hot is it there today?

I read on some facebook out of the UK, they called it sweltering.

I just thought they were making up names or something.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Juliemooly said:


> I am confused here, some are saying welcome some are posting strange pictures ?
> 
> Am l missing something ?


Hi Julie...welcome it takes a while to get used to...by pass the pics and read lol


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd say jump straight on the winstrol and follow Stronglifts 5x5


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> How hot is it there today?
> 
> I read on some facebook out of the UK, they called it sweltering.
> 
> I just thought they were making up names or something.


It's about 20 68 in English


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

hackskii said:


> How hot is it there today?
> 
> I read on some facebook out of the UK, they called it sweltering.
> 
> I just thought they were making up names or something.


Sweltering would be anything above 15°C for most british people :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kimball said:


> It's about 20 68 in English


68 is perfect weather.

It was 112 in Arizona yesterday, and 115 was the record high for that day.


----------

